# الإجهاض ... موضوع المناقشه



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2018)

كنت قاعده مع اصحابى  .... واحده فيهم ماجوره من قرب سنه ..... بس فيه مشاكل كثيره جدا 
البنت أصلا كانت خلاص كلمت اَهلها انها مش قادرًا تستحمل تكمل ...
بعد ما خلاص أخذت قرار الانفصال... 
و فجاءه تكتشف انها حامل !!!! 
البنت 24 سنه دماغها و الف سيف تنزل البيبى ... مَش عايزا الماساه تكبر ! 
مش مستعده نفسيا أصلا !! فى انهيار ... 
نحاول نقول لها حرام .. دى روح .. انتى هتقتلى .. تقول حرام أنى اجيب طفل يطلع يلاقى بيت مفكك و ظرف هباب انا ببقى بعزبه ... و نفسيا مش قادرًا تتحمله ... 
كتير من كلامها احترت !!!!! 

ايه الصح ؟!!!! 
ياريت تقولوا رائيكم


----------



## انت مهم (7 يونيو 2018)

موضوع مهم جدا ومحزن
كتيرا في يومنا هذا بيحصل هذه الأمور للأسف....
انا رايي الشخصي رغم الظرف ما تجهض أولا...
ده يبقى خطيه قدام ربنا
تانياً... ايه ذنب البيبي ؟؟؟
خلي البيبي وتولده وتربيه في مخافة ربنا 
وتصلي للرب يغير زوجها والرب قادر ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يونيو 2018)

عندك حق فى كلامك---
بس الانسان بيضعف كتير -- و كتير بيسمع للشرير ---


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (7 يونيو 2018)

*موضوع الاجهاض مش موضوع سهل او نقدر ندى فيه قرار سريع ونحط نفسنا قضاة ..
ده حرام وده حلال او ده غلط وده صح ..
الموضوع محتاج مرشد روحى يوجه الاخت دى كويس ويوصلها انها المفروض تكون مصدر الحياة مش الموت لابنها ..
يوجهها ان ابنها ده انسان كامل مش مجرد اندماج بين الخلايا وبعض التفاعلات الكيماوية ..
يحاول ( مرشدها ) انه يكون طبيب مش قاضى لانها بفكرها فى الاجهاض تعتبر مريضة روحيا تحتاج من يرشدها للعلاج مش اللى يديها احكام وقوانين ..
نصلى من اجلها ليعطيها الله الاستنارة والشفاء الروحى ..*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يونيو 2018)

اميييين يا رب امييين --
يكون معاها و يشفى روحها المنكسره المريضه ...
يا رب


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2018)

قتل نفس لا ذنب لها في حد ذاته خطية بيقول الكتاب لا تقتل
حقيقة أنا فاهمة الوضع كويس ومعاناة الأم بس مش الحل الأصح تقتل ابنها دا مش رخ يحل مشكلتها رح يزيد الطين بلة الحل نجي لربنا ونقله من ايه احنا تعبانين وربنا أمين وحده قادر على كل شئ هو بيقول تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا اريحكم حملك ثقيل أختي ترميه عليه وهو يساعدك مش بطريقتك بطريقته هو امين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يونيو 2018)

عندك حق فى كل كلمه ... 
بس تقول لكً الكلام سهل ... ممكن اوعظ مكانك للصبح بس  أحط نفسى مكان الى تعبان مش اى حد يقدر يعملها و لا يفهم  و لا يقدر الى الواحد فيه ...
طبعا مفيش غيره هو الى قادر و مقدر و أكيد هيتعامل


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2018)

أنا مقدرة الوضع اللي حاسة بيه صدقيني بس ما فيش غير الرب اللي يقدر يغير الوضع والحال بس بطلب منك تبقي معاها وتقويتها بكلمة ربنا أنا محلك رح اخليها شغلي الشاغل واصليلها بثقة وبايمان


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يونيو 2018)

*مهما كان سبب الانفصال بين الزوجة والزوج*

*لا يوجد اي داع للاجهاض 
*

*ما هو  ذنب الطفل البرئ ؟؟؟*

*بالتأكيد - انا ضد هذا النوع من الاجهاض 
*

*والافضل لها ان تحاول قدر المستطاع ان تحل مشاكلها مع زوجها  بالمرتبة الاولى*

*وان لم يصلوا الى تفاهم واتفاق - فعليها ان تتمسك بالطفل اكثر واكثر 
*

*بالاضافة الى ان قتل نفس بريئة يعتبر حرام*

*وشكرا
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يونيو 2018)

فعلا .عندك حق 
بس....بردوا الكلام سهل اوى 
لكن الى بيبقى مكسور أصلا و روحه منكسرة و ضعيفه  
الموضوع محتاج معونهً كبيره من يسوع


----------



## aymonded (9 يونيو 2018)

الكلام فعلياً سهل وصعب حد يسمع في حالة الضيق، والإنسان عموماً لما بيبقى واقع تحت تأثير ضغط نفسي بسبب مشكلة ما، مش بيشوف قدامه غير أسهل الطرق للحلول لأن كل شيء أسود في عينينه، ومن هنا عمره ما هايوصل لحل سليم بدون مساعدة من متخصص.
وأنا أرى أنها تحتاج لطبيب نفسي للعلاج وتخطي هذه الحالة، لأن حالياً بسبب المشكلة مش شايفه غير هذا الحل الوحيد لأنها بتكره زوجها ومش عايزة اي علاقة تربطها بيه، فالموضوع مش مسألة إيه ذنب الطفل، دية حجة نفسية للهروب من الموقف وعدم المواجهة وتقبل الحل الأصعب، فمن الخطورة أن الواحد يتخذ قرار وهو واقع تحت تأثير الحالة اللي بيمر بيها، لأنه بعد لما يعدي هذه المرحلة سيندم أشد الندم ويقع تحت ثقل الضمير بعد لما يخرج من هذه الحالة، أو ربما يغطي عليها نفسياً ويدفنها جواه وهذا له خطورة أكبر جداً لدرجة ممكن الدخول في حالة انهيارات نفسية متتابعة والله وأعلم ستصل لأي مدى من الانهيار بعد كده، وعموماً المستعجل برجليه يُخطئ، وحقيقي تحتاج علاج نفسي سريع وضروري، ولو ان موضوع الإجهاض ده مش اي طبيب ممكن يوافق عليه إلا لو كان واحد مش عنده ضمير، لأن القانون نفسه بيمنع الإجهاض خاصة لو الحمل طبيعي مش فيه أي مشكلة لا على الأم ولا الجنين، يعني الإجهاض مش اي حد يوافق عليه ولا اي مستشفى بترضى بيه.​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يونيو 2018)

مثل ما قال عبد يسوع مرشدها يكون طبيب  و انت  تقول  محتاجه طبيب نفسى ... 
نحاول معاها فى هذا الاتجاه ... 
فعلا أستاذ أيمن  انت جبتً الموقف  صح   وقت الوقوع فى مشكله نفسيه 
و المشكله كمان لما تلاقى الى يقول لها قررىًً بسرعه مش عارفا بعد كام أسبوع بيبقى خلاص فيه روح  لكن قبل كدا لسى  مفيش روح  مش حرام !! طرق إقناع و حيل الشرير كثيره ... فهى أيضا تقع تحت ضغط ضيق الوقت  
ربنا معاها


----------



## اني بل (9 يونيو 2018)

أنا معاكم ومهتمة لامرها ورح أصلي لأجلها ممكن اسمها على الخاص عشان أذكرها باسم لربنا وربنا معاكم


----------



## أَمَة (10 يونيو 2018)

أنا متأكدة ان الست دي عارفة أن الإجهاض قتل نفس. بس الإنسان في وقت انفعاله يفقد التفكير السليم.
بإذن الله سأكتب رأيي لمساعدتها بعدين...


----------



## Obadiah (17 نوفمبر 2018)

تأمر  الرسل في الديداكي -  الوصية الثانية  (( لا تقتل جنيناً في البطن ، ولا تقتل طفلاً مولوداً )) 



أما بالنسبة للتعايش الفعلي مع الحالة :


 ليه هي مش شايفة أن ربنا عوضها بالطفل ده عن ظروفها الصعبة وعن انفصال زوجها - الظالم - عنها ... 



ليه مش شايفة أن ربنا هيرزقها بطفل هيكون كل حياتها وسبب تعزيتها وفرحتها  فيما بعد ؟ 



عليها انها تنظر للمستقبل ..وهتلاقي ان الطفل ده هو السلوي اللي ربنا تحنن عليها بيه من مرارة التجربة وتبتدي تعيش حياتها وتربيه وتغرس فيه كل الصالحات ولما يكبر قدام عينيها وينجح في حياته ومستقبله هيفرح قلبها وهيكون بالنسبة ليها الابن او البنت والاخ او الاخت والاب او الام  ووقتها بس هتشكر ربنا عليه انه رزقها بيه في احلك ظروفها كنور في الظلمة وكبصيص أمل في ليل حالك السواد . 



وهي لازم تتوب وتعترف عن الفكر الشيطاني ده وتتناول وتواظب علي الصلوات اليومية والاصوام .. ووقتها بس الرب هيمحي عنها كل الافكار الشيطانية دي اللي غرسها فيها عدو الخير لاجل ضعف ايمانها 



ربنا يرحمنا ويتوب علينا ويشفي عصيانا ... آمين يا رب


----------



## النهيسى (19 نوفمبر 2018)

*بالطبع  ....  رغم أن الطفل وجوده يزيد عبئا ومشاكل للأم
ألا أننى  ....... ضد الأجهاض  .... يعتبر  قتل .. وجريمه
والا لماذ  تقوم العمليات هذه فى الخفاء*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 نوفمبر 2018)

و الى اخدت القرار و صممت و نفزت دى تعمل فى نفسها ايه ! 
رحمتك يا رب و رائفتك  تحنن على اولادك يا رب


----------



## grges monir (19 نوفمبر 2018)

قرار خاطىء تماما
مش يمكن المشاكل تتحل ويكون الطفل دة سبب بركة فةى البيت ليهم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 نوفمبر 2018)

grges monir قال:


> قرار خاطىء تماما
> مش يمكن المشاكل تتحل ويكون الطفل دة سبب بركة فةى البيت ليهم ؟؟؟؟



عندك حق ... و بالتالي اتخاذ القرار الأخطاء ممكن يكون سبب لعنه و خراب البيت بزيادة ...

حكمتك يا رب !


----------



## زهرة القصر (31 أكتوبر 2022)

انا كلامي رح يكون حسب ديني لكن رح اقوله واعتبروه رأي الشخصي
 لا يجوز أو مرفوض الإجهاض عنا بالاسلام ويعتبر قاتلة و تدخل النار الجهنم يلي تجهض
 بس ماعرف عندكم كيف 
براي تحتفظ بالجنين ربما يكون لها أفضل من زوجها لا تعاقبه بالموت هو ماله ذنب 
يعطيكي العافية


----------



## أَمَة (2 نوفمبر 2022)

زهرة القصر قال:


> بس ماعرف عندكم كيف


لو أنتِ يا حبيبتي قرأتِ المشاركات لعرفت الجوابَ!!!!
 جميع المشاركات اجمعت على الرفض و قالت السبب.

نصيحتي لك أن تقرائي جيداً. و لو شعرت بالكسل في إعادة قراءة المشاركات، ارد عليك بأن *الإجهاض عندنا يعتبر قتل*، و القتل ممنوع و هو أحد وصايا الله العشرة.


----------

